# Where Do You Get Your Reptiles?



## Callum Dureau (Jul 14, 2017)

With RDU down again for who knows how long, is there any other websites that I can find breeders of reptiles? I know facebook is good, but are there any other websites?
All replies are appreciated


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 14, 2017)

Reptile classifieds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 14, 2017)

Word of mouth is always good. Perhaps any breeders among our members can post that they have something for sale, and can be followed up with PM's.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 14, 2017)

I know a few breeders who know other breeders etc

Pretty much you are better off asking irl friends if they know anyone, get some mates rates, I got my albino for 100$ from a friend


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jul 14, 2017)

Ok thanks guys!


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 14, 2017)

I've got some hatchies needing homes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 14, 2017)

Breeders only.
Ask around. You will be surprised how many people you know on line who know someone who breeds what you are looking for.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 14, 2017)

Mostly from other breeders I know but I have bought a few from adds on RDU.
I know this site has a for sale section but there are not many adds on it and few seem to get enquiries let alone sell.
How about a "Breeders Directory" on this site where we can list the type of reptiles we breed and display some examples, I would be happy to pay a small annual fee for this?


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jul 14, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Mostly from other breeders I know but I have bought a few from adds on RDU.
> I know this site has a for sale section but there are not many adds on it and few seem to get enquiries let alone sell.
> How about a "Breeders Directory" on this site where we can list the type of reptiles we breed and display some examples, I would be happy to pay a small annual fee for this?


Sounds like a good idea


----------



## Stuart (Jul 14, 2017)

If there is an appetite for that, I am happy to set it up? I just don't want to annoy anyone who has donated/subscribed recently


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 14, 2017)

Stuart said:


> If there is an appetite for that, I am happy to set it up? I just don't want to annoy anyone who has donated/subscribed recently



Hey Stuart. Maybe it could be an extra option on the subscription?
Full subscribers get this at a reduced cost to those only using this function?


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 14, 2017)

Maybe start a poll to determine if breeders are interested in putting their names forward to be listed? I'm not sure every breeder would be up for receiving countless messages all the time.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 14, 2017)

Just to clarify. 
I will look into a better Marketplace setup where its easier to buy/sell/navigate and Breeders can choose to advertise their details there or remove it themselves. I know if it was me, I wouldn't want my name just thrown up on a website for the world to see.


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jul 14, 2017)

Stuart said:


> Just to clarify.
> I will look into a better Marketplace setup where its easier to buy/sell/navigate and Breeders can choose to advertise their details there or remove it themselves. I know if it was me, I wouldn't want my name just thrown up on a website for the world to see.


Sounds great stuart


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 14, 2017)

Clearly anyone who lists on the Breeders Directory is putting themselves out there and anything adverse or poor service relating to their animals will come back to bite them so members can be confident dealing with listed breeders as to the quality of the animals and financial arrangements.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 14, 2017)

And obviously anyone with only one or two posts will be considered dodgy, just like that one the other day.


----------



## Wally (Jul 14, 2017)

After putting myself on a breeders register on another forum I don't think I'd be in a hurry to do it again. 

The endless PM's from those that might buy something down the track did my head in.


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 15, 2017)

Scamtree has reptile classifieds


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 15, 2017)

ronhalling said:


> Scamtree has reptile classifieds


U mean scumtree? 

Lots of dodgies on there :/ my friend said someone offered him drugs for one of his snakes


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 15, 2017)

ronhalling said:


> Scamtree has reptile classifieds


Especially if you want to swap a reptile for an IPhone.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 15, 2017)

I find gumtree is ok for selling cheaper snakes but nothing else.
And tbh I haven't sold a single animal on this site in 2 years as a subscriber.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 15, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Especially if you want to swap a reptile for an IPhone.


just what I want,,,,,an Iphoney...bllgh sht, I'd rather keep my reptiles


----------



## Wally (Jul 15, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> U mean scumtree?
> 
> Lots of dodgies on there :/ my friend said someone offered him drugs for one of his snakes



I suspect some of the reptiles on there would have habits of their own.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 15, 2017)

Wally said:


> I suspect some of the reptiles on there would have habits of their own.


Do you mean the white lipped pythons?


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jul 15, 2017)

Yeah I never use gumtree... Never find what I'm looking for, and if I do, its always over priced


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 16, 2017)

Why don't you first firmly decide what you want (species) and then start looking for breeders, that would be a logical way to go. JMO


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 16, 2017)

Waterrat thats easy for you and I who know a lot of breeders but those newer to the hobby don't know who breeds what and where. They search on line and think the whole hobby revolves around designer pythons and K brothers on YouTube. My suggestion for a Breeders Directory will make it easier for them to find reputable sources of quality animals.


----------



## cagey (Jul 16, 2017)

I would like to know what people are planning to breed to help make some decisions on what will be available to buy. You hardly ever see adverts for water pythons these days.... have people just stopped breeding them, I know Ken Wooley used but he sold off his waters before I was ready to buy.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 16, 2017)

I am with you on that,my point was, every (even half serious) person entering this hobby should make up their mind on what the want to acquire and keep because with that come years of responsibility. The next step would be to research the animals requirements, etc.. Finding a reputable breeder (of chosen species) is the final step. JMO
I cringe when I read posts like "what should be my next reptile?" or "lets see what I can buy at the Expo".

Would you agree?


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 16, 2017)

I agree 100% and I spend a lot of time trying to help when I become aware of people planning to acquire a reptile but a lot do it on impulse, pet shops selling reptiles can be a problem here. I won't sell a snake unless I am comfortable that the purchaser knows what they are doing and has the appropriate setup, it must be difficult for you selling GTP's. Even then I have spent hours on the phone assisting with issues that would not come up if more research had been done and a few books read. Birds can be worse, how many people impulse buy expensive birds like Macaws and Eckies because they will look good on their deck not realising that they form intense bonds with their owners and may outlive them.


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jul 16, 2017)

Waterrat said:


> I am with you on that,my point was, every (even half serious) person entering this hobby should make up their mind on what the want to acquire and keep because with that come years of responsibility. The next step would be to research the animals requirements, etc.. Finding a reputable breeder (of chosen species) is the final step. JMO
> I cringe when I read posts like "what should be my next reptile?" or "lets see what I can buy at the Expo".
> 
> Would you agree?


I know what you mean, but I wasn't asking what my next reptile should be. Like yellow tail said, people newer to the hobby don't know people who breed what they are after. My question was where do you get your reptiles. I know what I am getting, but I do not know where to get it, that is why I asked. So I would have a larger array of options to find a breeder of what I am after.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 16, 2017)

Then why don't you say what you're after? People could help you with straight directions.


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jul 16, 2017)

Waterrat said:


> Then why don't you say what you're after? People could help you with straight directions.


I'm not here to argue man. I asked a question, and kind and experienced people were happy to answer.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 16, 2017)

Callum Dureau said:


> I'm not here to argue man. I asked a question, and kind and experienced people were happy to answer.



Cool. I will refrain from posting here in the future, or at least until I gain some experience.


----------



## Wally (Jul 16, 2017)

A little further advice to anyone that may put their details up on a register if it goes ahead. Do not make your email publicly visible. 

I did and got spammed by Chinese manufacturers on a number of things including wire mesh because I had mentioned it in a forum post.



Waterrat said:


> Cool. I will refrain from posting here in the future, or at least until I gain some experience.



Three hours certainly didn't improve the quality of your post Michael.


----------



## RickB (Jul 17, 2017)

Personally I think there seem to be enough members showing their hatchlings off from time to time. 
They are probably going to sell some sooner or later.
Why not just send a PM to the member and ask about selling prices.
That way the breeder gets to screen enquiries better with less harassment.
Surely this would be better than a breeders register that is open to all sorts of problems.

Just my 2 cents worth


----------

